

Is there such thing as a "Startup Site?" - wallawe

Since becoming a newcomer to the [internet] startup world about a year ago, I have soaked up endless amounts of information. But I have learned bits and pieces from hundreds of different sources. I already had a business background but that becomes irrelevant in many ways once you enter the tech world.<p>Is there a "startup site" that teaches you many of the most important aspects of building a new company online? I don't mean the programming, coding, design aspect. But something that would teach you or at least aggregate info that could be considered the most important elements to building a startup. I'm talking from idea conception to what a landing page should be and A/B testing all the way to pitching VC's or Angels.<p>Maybe even a site that used relevant information/perspective/opinion presented here on HN as advice and guidance but in an organized fashion...<p>Does anything like this exist?
======
jordhy
I would suggest you read the Lean Startup book by Eric Ries and perhaps browse
thru videos at Udemy, several videos are free and they sell great content like
the StartUp MBA, etc.

I like listening to the This Week in Startups show every week and also to read
Hacker News daily.

Try to follow as many relevant people as possible in Twitter and also build a
strong list of RSS to follow.

